
NSA's Best Are 'Leaving in Big Numbers,' Insiders Say - fgeorgy
https://yro.slashdot.org/story/16/12/10/2148243/nsas-best-are-leaving-in-big-numbers-insiders-say
======
pdimitar
I don't believe it for a second. Even if there's some truth in this, I am
pretty convinced this is just a PR stunt hoping to gain them some public
sympathy.

"Heroes", riiiight. As a guy born in 1980 and knowing a lot of "hackers" back
in the day (and religiously avoiding to learn how to break into people's
computers; and I am very proud of that), IMO most of these men and women are
former highly un-ethical kids "cracking for fun and profit" and then they were
caught and given a choice (sort of like Kevin Mitnick, I'd imagine). Since
they didn't want to be erased from this Earth they made the pretty sensible
choice to join the NSA. I mean, imagine them knowing everything about your
family and making you an offer you can't refuse in a room 5 stories below the
ground level... and you're a scrawny 18-year old who just found the world is
big and that you can actually piss off very powerful people while you're
"poking for fun". I'm sure you'd join NSA as well, especially with the promise
of being part of the elite undeground hacker force and being pretty well paid
in the process too.

I am sure there is newer blood in there but I'd classify them as the drone
pilots -- they never really get to see and experience for themselves the
consequences of their actions and are probably as naive as pups. Did you ever
notice how the drone pilots are carefully fed neutral and faceless terminology
like "engage the target" while "kill these 20 human beings on the vague
suspicions they're terrorists" are the words their supervisor is swallowing?

If I'm right this is a PR stunt, I hope it fails. If I'm wrong and they're
bleeding people, then I hope NSA bleeds to death.

